# Can I acclimate Apple Snails from Freshwater to Brackish?



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have five Apple snails in my 75 gallon freshwater planted aquarium and I would like to put them into my 35 gallon brackish tank. How do I go about this? Please help, they are eating all my plants.


----------



## badfish123 (Mar 12, 2011)

They must not be apple snail then if they eat your plants. On your question apple snails can tolerate a certain point of salinity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*snails*



thewatson27 said:


> I have five Apple snails in my 75 gallon freshwater planted aquarium and I would like to put them into my 35 gallon brackish tank. How do I go about this? Please help, they are eating all my plants.


Salt is pretty much deadly for snails, so brackish water is out. I found my MS was eating this grass looking plant I had put in my tank, and I was very bummed about it. I have begun giving him a small slice of zuccini, and small amount of romaine lettuce, he loves both those, and it is working as he is leaving my plants alone. Your snail is probably hungry, try that and see if that works.

You have to find a way to anchor is down, as both those do float. I used a rock. 

Gwen


----------



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> Salt is pretty much deadly for snails, so brackish water is out.
> 
> I already have two snails in my brackish tank and they are doing well. Apple snails are notorious plant eaters I got them to destroy algae that had got out of line. I literally watch these snails eat my plants on a daily basis. I read online apple snails can be acclimated I guess my question is how do you acclimate plants/ snails/ shrimp to a low salinity brackish tank?
> 
> ...


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*snails*



thewatson27 said:


> GwenInNM said:
> 
> 
> > Salt is pretty much deadly for snails, so brackish water is out.
> ...


----------



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

Sorry I wasn't trying to come off as a jerk I just can't find solid information on it anywhere. Thank you for the idea of weighing lettuce down to deter them I will try it.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

*snails*



thewatson27 said:


> Sorry I wasn't trying to come off as a jerk I just can't find solid information on it anywhere. Thank you for the idea of weighing lettuce down to deter them I will try it.


No problem - I didn't think you were being a jerk. I went out today and bought those sinking green pellets for my snail, because I don't feel like doing lettuce all the time, but clearly I was thinking he wasn't getting enough to eat, because I don't have algae. Is that possible for your snail? Maybe that would help?

It's a drag when they eat plants, mine took lots of my "grass" that I had growing in my tank.

Gwen


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

badfish123 said:


> They must not be apple snail then if they eat your plants. On your question apple snails can tolerate a certain point of salinity.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


False. Mystery snails (_Pomacea diffusa_) do NOT eat plants but they are STILL part of the family, apple snails (_Ampullaridae_). The _Ampullaridae_ is the largest family of snails with eight genera, _Pomacea, Pila, Marisa, Asolene_, _Felliponea, Saulea, Afropomus_ and _Lanistes._

Thewatson, where are you located? Your location will help with possible ID of apple snails being none other than the _Pomacea canaliculata_. In USA, all apple snails (except the _Pomacea diffusa_) are banned from interstate shipping and can only be obtained legally within your state otherwise, your local USDA will deem it necessary to confiscate the suspected snails and burn them alive in the incinerator. If you're in UK, then I can see why you got snails that can eat plants. I do not believe there is restriction for plant eating species of apple snails there.

Do you have photos of them?

And I do NOT recommend that you acclimate your apple snails to brackish conditions. There's no point risking your two snails. Some apple snails can tolerate it, some don't. Diffusas don't. Canaliculata complex however can. The Salton sea apple snails were collected from a lake near the Salton Sea and they were found to be of canaliculata complex (possibly missing group of _Pomacea canaliculata, Pomacea insularum_ or hybrid of both - which still remains on debate if the cana complex can indeed crossbreed much like the _Marisa cornuarietis_ and _Asolene spixi_).

Not all snails are intolerant to salt. _Faunus ater_ in Asia can. Hundred species of nerite snails can and do require brackish water in order for their eggs to become viable otherwise, they will not hatch. The exceptions would be _Theodoxus fluviatilis, Vitta usnea_ and most other European and Asian species of nerite snails.


----------



## thewatson27 (Feb 5, 2011)

I live in Michigan. I'll try to post a picture.


----------

